
Ask HN: Anyone using Kotlin to write ReactJS? - hoodoof
What has your experience been?  Benefits over ES2015&#x2F;TypeScript?
======
isuckatcoding
I love Kotlin and definitely like react but this just seems unnecessary. Cool
for a side project but sounds terrible if you're working on something that
others will touch in the future.

